# Looketh over there!



## Marnetmar (Jan 26, 2014)

Haha, madest thou look!

So endeth the trick.


----------



## Takai (Jan 26, 2014)

Huh? What...Squirrel!


----------



## Steve (Jan 26, 2014)

Huh. There really is an oldest trick in the book.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

